# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Pjese nga ditari i Shën Faustina Kovalskes

## Diella1

Shpejt pas shperthimit te Luftes II Boterore, nje murgeshe e thjeshte, pa shume shkolle, merr nje thirrje te vecante. Jezusi i thote, Une po te coj me Meshiren Time ne njerezit e mbare botes. Nuk dua ta ndeshkoj njerezimin, por deshiroj ta sheroj ate, ta mbaj fort prane Zemres Time te meshirshme. Jezusi gjithashtu i tregon te shenoje kete mesazh te Tij ne nje ditar: Ti je sekretarja e Meshires Time. Une te kam zgjedhur per kete post ne kete jete dhe ate te metejshmen. Keto fjale te Jezusit gjenden ne _Ditarin e Shen Faustina Kovalskas_, qe regjistron eksperiencen e saj te madhe te Meshires Hyjnore ne shpirtin e saj dhe misionin e saj ta ndaje kete mision me gjithe boten. Megjithese vdiq ne thjeshtesi ne 1938, ajo u quajt nga Papa Gjon Pali II si apostull e madhe e Meshires Hyjnore per kohet tona. Ne 30 Prill 2000, papa e kanonizoi si Shen Faustina, duke thene qe mesazhi i Meshires Hyjnore eshte urgjent I nevojshem per kohet moderne. 
Ketu po vendos pjese nga ky ditar..

50 _Jezusi : Deshiroj qe prifterinjte te shpallin kete Meshire te madhe Timen drejt shpirtrave te mekatareve. Mekatari te mos kete frike te me afrohet mua. Flaket e meshires po me djegin Mua  ata kerkojne te harxhohen; Une dua tI derdh ato drejt ketyre shpirtrave. Mosbesimi nga ana e shpirtrave po me gerryen perbrenda. Mosbesimi I nje shpirti te zgjedhur me shkakton dhimbjen me te madhe; pavaresisht dashurise Time te pashtershme per ta, ata nuk me besojne Mua. Edhe vdekja ime seshte mjaft per te.Mjere ai shpirt qe i abuzon keto dhurata._

83_ Jezusi: Shkruaj kete: para se te vij si Gjykates I Drejte, po vij me para si Mbret e Meshires. Para se dita e gjykimit te arrije, njerezve do tu jepet ne qiell nje shenje e ketij lloji:
Gjithe dritat e qiellit do te vaniten, dhe do te kete erresire te madhe ne gjithe token. Pastaj shenja e kryqit do te shihet ne qiell, dhe nga te carat ku duart dhe kembet e Shpetimtarit u shpuan, do te vije drite e madhe per nje periudhe kohe ne toke. Kjo do te ndodhe shpejt para dites se fundit._

811 _Lokucion: Ne oren e vdekjes, une e mbroj si lavdine Time cdo shoirt qe e thote kete Rruzare(Rruzaren e Meshires Hyjnore); ose kur te tjere e thone per nje njeri qe po vdes, falja eshte e njejte. Kur kjo rruzare thuhet prane shtratit te nje njeriu qe po vdes, zemerimi I Zotit qetesohet, nje meshire e pakuptueshme e mbeshtjell shpirtin, dhe thellesite e meshires Time te dhimbshme levizen per hir te pasionit te Birit Tim._

742 _Jezusi: Bija ime, ne qofte se kerkoj qe nepermjet teje njerezit te adhurojne meshiren Time, ti vete duhet te jesh e para ta dallosh veten ne kete besim ne meshiren Time. Kerkoj nga ty vepra meshire, qe duhet te vijne nga dashuria per Mua. Duhet ti tregosh meshire fqinjeve te tu kudo dhe perhere. Nuk duhet tI shmangesh kesaj ose te perpiqesh ta shfajesosh veten prej kesaj.
Une po te jap tre menyra per te ushtruar meshire drejt te afermit tend; e para  me vepra, e dyta  me fjale, e treta  me lutje. Ne keto tre shkalle permbahet plotesia e meshires dhe eshte nje prove e padiskutueshme e dashurise per Mua.Nepermjet kesaj rruge nje shpirt madheron dhe tregon respekt per meshiren Time. Po, E Diela e pare pas Pashkeve eshte Festa e meshires, por duhen gjithashtu akte meshire, dhe une kerkoj adhurimin e meshires Time permes festimit solemn te Festes dhe permes  adhurimit te imazhit qe eshte pikturuar. Nepermjet ketij imazhi do ti jap shume hire shpirtrave. Eshte nje kujtese per kerkesat e meshires Time, sepse dhe besimi me i madh ska dobi pa veprat._

----------


## Diella1

580  _Ne nje rast, Zoti me tha mua, Une plagosem thellesisht me shume nga imperfeksionet e vogla te nje shpirti te zgjedhur sesa nga mekatet e atyre qe jetojne ne bote.Keto imperfeksione te vogla sjane e gjitha. Do te te zbuloj nje sekret te Zemres Time: cfare vuaj nga shpirtrat e zgjedhur.Mosmirenjohja si shperblim per kaq hire eshte ushqimi i vazhdueshem I Zemres Time nga ana e nje shpirti te zgjedhur. Dashuria e tyre eshte e vaket, dhe Zemra Ime smund ta duroje; keto shpirtra me shtyjne mua qe tI refuzoj. Te tjeret nuk I zene bese miresise Time dhe skane deshire te provojne ate intimitet te embel ne zemrat e tyre, por shkojne te me kerkojne larg ne distance, dhe nuk me gjejne. Ky mosbesim I miresise Time me vret Mua shume. Ne qofte se vdekja Ime nuk te ka bindur per dashurine Time, cfare tjeter? Shpesh nje shpirt me lendon per vdekje, e pastaj asnje smund te me ngushelloje Mua. Ata I perdorin hiret e mia per te me ofenduar. Ka shpirtra qe I percmojne hiret e mia, si dhe provat e dashurise Time. Ata nuk deshirojne ta degjojne thirrjen Time, por vazhdojne drejt thellesive te ferrit. Humbja e ketyre shpirtrave me fut ne nje hidherim vdekje. Vertet jam Zot, por nuk mund ta ndihmoj nje shpirt te tille sepse me qorton Mua; duke patur vullnet te lire mund te me hedhe shkelmin ose te me doje. Ti je shperndaresja e meshires Time, tregoji botes per miresine Time, e keshtu do te me ngushellosh zemren. Do te te tregoj me shume kur te bisedosh me mua ne thellesite e zemres tende. Ketu, asnje smund tI shqetesoje veprimet e Mia. Ketu, prehem si ne nje kopesht te rrethuar._

576 O Trinitet I Shenjte, Zot I Perjetshem, shpirti im eshte zhytur ne bukurine Tende. Koherat jane asgje para teje. Ti je perhere I njejte. Oh, sa e madhe eshte madheshtia Jote Jezus, pse e fsheh madheshtine Tende, pse e le fronin Tend qiellor per te banuar mes nesh? Zoti mu pergjigj, _Bija Ime, dashuria me ka sjelle Mua ketu, dhe dashuria me mban ketu. Bija ime, sikur ta dije cfare merite dhe shperblimi I madh fitohet nga nje akt i bere thjesht per dashurine Time, do te vdisje nga gezimi. Po e them kete qe ti vazhdimisht ta bashkosh veten me Mua permes dashurise, sepse ky eshte qellimi i jetes se shpirtit tend. Ky akt eshte akt i vullnetit. Dije qe nje shpirt I paster eshte i perulur. Kur ju e perulni dhe zbrazni veten para madheshtise Time, Une pastaj ju ndjek me hire dhe e perdor fuqine time per tiu lartesuar juve._

367_ Jezusi: Zemra Ime eshte e mbushur perplot me meshire per shpirtrat, e sidomos per te shkretet mekatare. Sikur vetem ata ta kuptojne qe une jam Ati me I mire per ta e qe ishte per ta qe Uji dhe Gjaku vershuan nga Zemra Ime si nga nje burim qe derdhet nga meshira. Per ata une banoj ne tabernakel si Mbret I Meshires. Une deshiroj tu jap hire shpirtrave, por ato nuk deshirojne tI pranojne. Ti, te pakten, eja tek une sa me shpesh qe mundesh dhe merri keto hire qe ata nuk dehirojne tI pranojne. Ne kete menyre do te ngushellosh Zemren Time. Oh, sa indiferente jane shpirtrat ndaj kaq shume miresie, ndaj kaq provave te dashurise! Zemra Ime pin vetem mosmirenjohjen dhe harresen e shpirtrave qe jetojne ne bote. Ata kane kohe per cdo gje, por skane kohe te vijne tek une per hire.
Keshtu, iu kthehem juve  shpirtrave te zgjedhur, a do te deshtoni ta kuptoni dashurine e Zemres Time? Edhe ketu, Ajo gjen zhgenjim; nuk gjej dorezim te plote ndaj dashurise time. Kaq shume rezerva, kaq shume mosbesim, kaq shume kujdes. Qe te ngushelloj ty, lerme te te tregoj qe ka shpirtra qe jetojne ne bote qe me duan shume. Une banoj ne zemrat e tyre me kenaqesi. Por jane te paket. Ne manastire gjithashtu, ka shpirtra qe ma mbushin Zemren Time me gezim. Ata kane karakteristikat e Mia; prandaj Ati Qiellor I sheh me kenaqesi te vecante. Ata do te jene nje mrekulli per Engjejt dhe njerezit. Numri i tyre eshte shume i vogel. Ata jane mbrojtje per boten para drejtesise se Atit Qiellor dhe nje mjet per marrjen e meshires per boten. Dashuria dhe sakrifica e ketyre shpirtrave e mbajne boten ne ekzistence. Tradhetia e nje shpirti vecanerisht te zgjedhur nga Une ma plagos zemren shume dhimbshem. Tradheti te tilla jane shpata qe shpojne Zemren Time._

----------


## Diella1

1540 _Jezusi: Bija ime, shkruaj keto fjale, te gjithe ato shpirtra qe do te lartesojne Meshiren Time dhe do te perhapin adhurimin e saj, qe inkurajojne te tjeret te besojne ne meshiren Time, nuk do te kene frike ne oren e vdekjes. Meshira ime do ti mbroje ne ate beteje finale_

1541 _Bija ime, jepi kurajo shpirtrave qe te thone rruzaren qe te kam dhene ty. Me pelqen Mua tu jap cdo gje qe kerkojne kur e thone ate rruzare. Kur mekatare te medhenj e thone, do ti mbush shpirtrat e tyre me paqe, dhe ora e vdekjes do te jete nje ore e lumtur per ta.
Shkruaje kete per te miren e shpirtrave te shqetesuar; kur nje shpirt sheh dhe kupton rendimin e mekateve te veta, kur e gjithe thellesia e mjerimit ku e ka zhytur veten i shfaqet para syve, le te mos deshperohet, por me besim te hidhet ne krahet e meshires Time, si nje femije ne krahet e nenes se dashur. Keto shpirtra kane te drejte prioriteti ne zemren Time te dhembshme, ata kane hyrje me se pari tek meshira Ime. Tregoji qe asnje shpirt qe ka thirrur meshiren Time eshte zhgenjyer ose turperuar. Une kenaqem vecanerisht ne nje shpirt qe e ka vene besimin ne miresine Time.
Shkruaj qe kur e thone kete rruzare ne prezencen e nje njeriu qe po vdes, une do te qendroj mes Atit tim dhe njeriut qe po vdes, jo si Gjykates i drejte por si Shpetimtar i meshirshem._

1320 _Ne oren tre,lutu per meshiren Time, sidomos per mekataret; dhe, sikur edhe per nje moment te shkurter, fute veten ne Pasionin tim, vecanerisht ne braktisjen Time gjate momenteve te agonise. Kjo eshte ora e meshires se madhe per gjithe boten. Une do te te lejoj te hysh ne hidherimin tim te vdekjes. Ne kete ore, nuk I refuzoj asgje shpirtit qe me ben kerkese Mua per hir te Pasionit Tim._

1316 _Bije, une kam nevoje per sakrifice qe behet me dashuri, sepse vetem ajo ka kuptim per mua. Te medha jane vertet borxhet e botes ndaj Meje; shpirtrat e paster mund tI paguajne permes sakrifices se tyre, duke praktikuar meshire ne shpirt._

1317 Une i kuptoj fjalet Tuaja, o Zot, dhe madhesine e meshires qe duhet te shkelqeje ne shpirtin tim. Jezusi: _E di bija Ime qe ti e kupton dhe ben ceshte e mundur. Por shkruaje kete per shume shpirtra qe shpesh shqetesohen sepse nuk kane mjetet materiale me te cilat te kryejne nje akt meshire. Sidoqofte, meshira shpirterore, qe skerkon as leje e as magazina, ka me shume merite dhe eshte ne mundesine e cdo shpirti. Ne qofte se nje shpirt nuk praktikon ne ndofare menyre meshiren, nuk do te gjeje meshire ne diten e gjykimit. Oh, sikur vetem shpirtrat te dinin si te mbledhin pasuri te perjetshme per veten ato nuk do te gjykoheshin, sepse do ta parandalonin gjykimin Tim me meshiren e tyre._

1273 _Jezus: Bija Ime, mendon qe ke shkruar mjaft per meshiren Time? Cfare ke shkruar eshte nje pike ne oqean. Une jam Dashuria dhe Meshira Vete. Nuk ka fatkeqesi a mjerim qe te krahasohet me meshiren Time, dhe mjerimi nuk do ta mbaroje, sepse sic jepet  rritet. Shpirti qe beson ne meshiren Time eshte me me fat, sepse Une Vete kujdesem per te._

1520 Sot Zoti me tha mua, _E kam hapur Zemren Time si nje burim I gjalle meshire. Te gjithe shpirtrat te nxjerrin jete nga ai. Le ti afrohen ketij deti meshire me besim te madh. Mekataret do te marrin justifikim, kurse te drejtet do te konfirmohen ne miresi. Kush e vendos besimin e tij ne meshiren Time do te mbushet me paqen Time hyjnore ne oren e vdekjes._

1521 Zoti me tha mua, _Bija Ime, mos u lodh duke shpallur meshiren Time. Ne kete menyre do te freskosh kete Zemer Timen, qe digjet nga zjarri I meshires per mekataret e shkrete. Thuaji prifterinjve te mi, qe mekatare te medhenj do te pendohen kur te degjojne fjale per meshiren Time, per dhembshurine qe kam per ta ne Zemren Time. Prifterinjve qe shpallin dhe lavderojne meshiren Time, do ti jap fuqi te mrekullueshme; do ti vajos fjalet e tyre dhe do te prek zemrat e atyre qe do tu drejtohen._

1396 Sot, degjova nje ze ne shpirtin tim: _Oh, sikur mekataret ta dinin meshiren Time, ata nuk do te humbnn ne kaq numer te madh. Tregoju shpritrave mekatare te mos kene frike te me drejtohen Mua; flitu atyre per meshiren Time te madhe._

----------


## Diella1

Miresia e Zotit
 1485 Miresia e Zotit, i fshehur ne Sakramentin e Bekuar, zeri i Zotit qe flet nga froni i meshires: Ejani tek Une, te gjithe ju.

Bisede e Zotit te Meshirshem me nje Shpirt Mekatar
Jezusi: *Mos u frikeso nga Shpetimtari yt, O shpirt mekatar. Une bej levizjen e pare te vij tek ti, sepse e di qe vete nuk je i mundur t’a ngresh veten tek une. Femije, mos vrapo larg nga Ati yt; flit haptas me Zotin tend te meshires qe don te flase fjale falje dhe te jape me tepri hiret e tij permbi ty. Sa i shtrenjte eshte shpirti yt per mua! Une e kam shkruar emrin tend ne doren Time; ti je gdhendur si nje plage e telle ne zemren Time.*

Shpirti: Zot, e degjoj zerin tend qe me therret te kthehem nga rruga e mekatit, por s’kam as fuqine e as kurajen per t’a bere kete gje.

Jezusi: *Une jam fuqia jote, une do te te ndihmoj ne beteje.*

Shpirti: Zot, une e kuptoj shenjterine tende dhe te kam frike.

Jezusi:* Femija im, ke frike Zotin e meshires? Shenjteria ime s’me ndalon qe te jem i meshirshem. Shiko, per ty kam krijuar nje fron meshire mbi toke – tabernaklin- dhe nga ky fron deshiroj te hyj ne zemren tende. Une nuk jam i rrethuar me roje. Ti mund te vish tek une ne cdo moment, ne cdo kohe; une dua te te flas dhe te te jap hire.*

Shpirti: Zot, dyshoj qe Ti te falesh mekatet e mia te numerta; trishtimi im me mbush me frike.

Jezusi:* Meshira ime eshte me e madhe se mekatet tuaja e ato te gjithe botes. Kush mund t’a mase madhesine e miresise time? Per ty une zbrita nga qielli ne toke; per ty lashe veten te gozhdohesha ne kryq; per ty lashe Zemren time te Shenjte te shpohej me shigjete, duke hapur keshtu burimin e meshires per ty. Eja, atehere, me besim te marresh hire nga ky burim. Une kurre nuk e refuzoj nje zemer te penduar. Mjerimi yt eshte zhdukur ne thellesine e meshires Time. Mos argumento me Mua per mjerimin tend. Do te me japesh kenaqesi ne qofte se me jep mua krejt hallet dhe deshperimin tend. Do te hedh mbi ty thesarin e hirit Tim.*

Shpirti: Ke fituar , o Zot, zemren time me miresine tende. Me besim dhe me perultesi I afrohem gjykates se meshires Tende, ku Ti Vete me shfajeson nepermjet dores se perfaqesuesit tend. O Zot, ndjej hirin Tend dhe paqen Tende te mbushin shpirtin tim. Jam I pushtuar nga meshira Jote, o Zot. Ti me fal mua, qe eshte me shume qe une guxoja te deshiroja ose mund te imagjinoja. Miresia Jote I kalon gjithe deshirat e mia. Dhe tani, I mbushur me mirenjohje per kaq shume hire, te ftoj Ty ne zemren time. Une u enda, si nje femije shkaperdar shkuar gabim; por ti s’pushove se qeni Ati im. Rrite meshiren Tende drejt meje, Ti e sheh sa I dobet qe jam.

Jezusi: *Femije, mos flit me per mjerimin tend; eshte harruar tashme. Degjo, femije, cfare dua te te them. Eja prane Plageve te Mia dhe merr nga Burimi i Jetes cfaredo qe deshiron zemra jote.  Pi me shumice nga Burimi i Jetes dhe nuk do te lodhesh ne udhetimin tend. Shiko bukurite e meshires Time dhe mos ki frike nga armiqte e shpetimit tend. Lavdero meshiren Time.*

----------


## Diella1

Bisede e Zotit te meshirshem me nje Shpirt te rene ne Deshperim
1486 Jezusi: *O shpirt i futur ne erresire, mos u deshpero. Gjithcka nuk eshte humbur akoma. Eja dhe flit me mirebesim tek Zoti yt, qe eshte dashuri dhe meshire.*

-	Por shpirti, shurdh ndaj kesaj thirrje, e mbeshtjell veten ne erresire.

Jezusi therret perseri: *Femija im, degjoje zerin e Atit tend te meshirshem.*

-	Ne shpirt vjen kjo pergjigje:  Per mua nuk ka meshire, dhe bie ne nje erresire me te madhe, nje deshperim qe eshte nje shije paraprake e ferrit dhe qe e ben te pamundur te vije prane Zotit.

Jezusi e therret shpirtin nje here te trete, por shpirti ngelet shurdh dhe qorr, i ngurtesuar dhe ne deshperim. Pastaj meshira e Zotit fillon te perpiqet vete, dhe, pa bashkeveprim nga shpirti, Zoti i jep hirin final. Ne qofte se edhe kjo harxhohet, Zoti do ta lere shpirtin ne kete gjendje te vete zgjedhur ne perjetesi. Hiri vjen nga Zemra e meshirshme e Jezusit dhe i jep shpirtit nje drite te vecante nepermjet te ciles shpirti fillon te kuptoje perpjekjen e Zotit; por kthimi varet nga vullneti i tij. Shpirti e din qe per te, ky eshte hiri i fundit, e sikur te tregoje edhe nje fije vullnet te mire, meshira e Zotit do te beje pjesen tjeter.

*Meshira Ime e plotfuqishme eshte ketu. I lumtur eshte shpirti qe perfiton nga ky hir.*

Jezusi: *Cfare gezimi e mbush Zemren Time kur ti kthehesh tek Une. Ngaqe je I dobet, Une te marr ne krahet e Mi dhe te sjell ne shtepine e Atit Tim.*

Shpirti(sikur po zgjohet, pyet me frike) : Ka mundesi qe te kete akoma meshire per mua?

Jezusi:* Po ka, femija im. Ti ke nje te drejte te vecante tek meshira Ime. Lere te veproje ne shpirtin tend te shkrete; leri rrezet e hirit te hyjne ne shpirtin tend; ato sjellin me vete drite, ngrohtesi, dhe jete.*

Shpirti: Por frika me pushton tek mendoj mekatet e mia, e kjo frike e tmerrshme me ben te dyshoj miresine Tende.

Jezusi:* Femija im, te gjithe mekatet tua nuk e kane plagosur Zemren Time me kaq dhimbje sa e ka mbushur mungesa e besimit tend  qe pas kaq perpjekjeve te dashurise dhe meshires Time, ti akoma te dyshosh miresine Time.*

Shpirti: O Zot, me shpeto Vete, ose humba. Beju Shpetimtari im. Smund te them me shume, zemra ime e shkrete eshte bere cope-cope, por Ti, O Zot..
Jezusi nuk e le shpirtin te mbaroje por, pasi e ngre nga toka, nga thellesia e mjerimit te tij, e con ne strehen e Zemres se Tij ku te gjitha mekatet e tij zhduken menjehere, te konsumuara nga flaket e dashurise.

Jezusi:* Ja shpirt, ku jane te gjitha thesaret e Zemres Time. Merr cte kesh nevoje nga ajo.*

Shpirti: O Zot, jam I mbushur me hirin Tend. Ndjej qe nje jete e re ka hyre ne mua dhe, mbi te gjitha, ndjej dashurine Tende ne zemren time. Kaq eshte mjaft per mua. O Zot, une do te lavderoj fuqine e meshires Tende per gjithe perjetesine. I inkurajuar nga miresia Jote, do te tregoj Ty te gjithe dhembjet e zemres time.

Jezusi: *Me trego, femija Im, mos fshih asgje prej meje, sepse Zemra ime e dashur, Zemra e Shokut tend me te Mire, po te degjon.*

Shpirti: O Zot, tani shoh mosmirenjohjen time dhe miresine Tende. Ti po me ndiqje me hirin Tend, kurse une po frustroja miresine Tende. Shikoj qe meritoja thellesite e ferrit qe keqperdoroja hirin Tend.
Jezusi(duke ndreprere): *Mos u gelltit ne mjerimin tend  ti je akoma I dobet per te folur per kete  por, me mire, shiko Zemren Time te mbushur me miresi, dhe mbushu me ndjenjat e mia. Perpiqu per butesi dhe perultesi; ji i meshirshem ndaj te tjereve, sic jam une me ty; dhe kur e ndjen qe fuqia te le, ne qofte se vjen tek burimi i meshires per te forcuar shpirtin tend, ti sdo te lodhesh ne udhetimin tend.*

Shpirti: Tani e kuptoj meshiren tende, qe me ruan mua, dhe si nje yll I shndritshem me udheheq ne shtepine e Atit tim, duke me ruajtur nga tmerret e ferrit qe i kam merituar jo nje here, por mijera here. O Zot, perjetesia sdo te me mjaftoje per ti dhene lavderimet e duhura meshires Tende te pazbulueshme  dhe dhembshurise Tende per mua.

----------


## VOLSIV

O Acqua E Sangue Che Scaturisci Dal Cuore Di Gesu' Come Sorgente Di Misericordia Per Noi, Io Confido In Te.
(O uji dhe gjaku qe rrodhe nga zemra e Juzusit si burim meshire per ne, une besoj ne Ty.)

----------


## Diella1

Bisede e Zotit te meshirshem me nje Shpirt qe Vuan
1487 Jezusi: *Shpirt i gjore, Une shikoj qe ti vuan shume dhe qe as nuk ke fuqi te bisedosh me mua.Keshtu qe une do te flas me ty. Edhe nese vuajtjet tuaja te jene shume te medhaja, mos humb zemer ose bjer ne deshperim. Por me trego, femija im, kush ka guxuar te plagose zemren tende? Me trego gjithcka, ji i sinqerte me Mua, me trego plaget e zemres tende. Une do t’i sheroj ato, dhe vuajtja jote do te behet burim i shenjterimit tend.*

Shpirti: Zot, vuajtjet e mia jane aq te medha dhe te numerta e kane zgjatur kaq gjate qe une shkurajohem.

Jezusi:* Femija im, mos humb kurajo. Une e di besimin tend te pakufishem ne Mua; e di qe ti je i vetedijshem per miresine dhe meshiren Time. Le te flasim ne detaje per cdo gje qe peshon kaq rende ne zemren tende.*

Shpirti: Ka kaq shume gjera te ndryshme qe s’di c’te them me pare, e as se si t’i shpreh.

Jezusi: *Me flit thjeshtesisht, si shoku shokut. Me trego atehere, femija Im, c’te pengon te perparosh ne shenjteri?*

Shpirti: Shendeti i dobet me frenon ne rrugen ne shenjteri. Nuk i permbush dot detyrat e mia. Jam i padobishem si nje rrote karroce. Nuk mund t’a sakrifikoj veten ose te agjeroj shume, sic benin shenjtoret. Aq me teper, askush nuk e beson se jam i semure, e keshtu dhimbje mendore i shtohet atyre te trupit, e shpesh poshterohem. Jezus, si mund te behet dikush i shenjte ne keto rrethana?

Jezusi: *E vertete, femija Im, e gjitha kjo eshte e dhimbshme. Por s’ka rruge ne qiell pervec asaj te kryqit. Une e ndoqa i pari. Ti duhet te mesosh qe eshte rruga me e shkurter dhe me e sigurte.*

Shpirti: Zot, ka nje pengese tjeter ne rrugen per ne shenjteri. Ngaqe te jam besnik ty, une persekutohem e vuaj shume.

Jezusi: *Bota te urren ty, sepse nuk je i kesaj bote. Me pare me persekutoi Mua. Persekutimi eshte nje shenje qe ti po i ndjek hapat e Mi besnikerisht.*

Shpirti: Zoti im, gjithashtu shkurajohem se as superiori im e as konfesori nuk i kuptojne provat e mia te brendshme. Nje erresire m’a bllokon mendjen. Si mund te perparoj? E gjitha kjo me shkurajon nga beteja per lartesite e shenjterise.

Jezusi:*Tani, femija Im, me ke treguar shume. E kuptoj sa e dhimbshme eshte te mos kuptohesh, e sidomos nga ato qe nje njeri don e me te cilet eshte hapur shume. Por te te mjaftoje te dish qe Une I kuptoj krejt hallet e veshtiresite tuaja. Jam i kenaqur nga besimi qe ke, megjithe keto, tek perfaqesuesit e Mi. Dije nga kjo qe asnje s’do t’a kuptoje nje shpirt plotesisht – kjo eshte pertej mundesive njerezore. Prandaj, Une kam ardhur ne toke, per te ngushelluar zemren tende qe vuan dhe per te forcuar shpirtin tend, qe ti te mos gabosh rruges. Ti thua qe nje erresire e dendur te erreson mendjen. Po pse, ne keto raste, nuk vjen tek Une, drita qe ne nje cast mund te hedhe mbi shpirtin tend me shume kuptueshmeri mbi shenjterine se sa mund te gjesh ne gjithe librat? Asnje konfesor s’ka mundesi te mesoje dhe ndricoje nje shpirt ne kete menyre.
Dije gjithashtu, qe erresira per te cilen ankohesh une e durova ne Kopeshtin e Ullinjve, kur shpirti im u ndrydh nga dhimbje prej vdekjeje. Une po te jap nje pjese nga ato vuajtje per shkak te dashurise Time te vecante per ty dhe duke patur parasysh shkallen e larte te shenjterise qe kam per qellim per ty ne qiell. Nje shpirt qe vuan eshte me afer Zemres Time.*

Shpirti: Nje gje me shume, Zot. Cfare te bej, kur percmohem dhe refuzohem nga njerezit,sidomos nga ato tek te cilet kisha te drejte t’u drejtohesha ne rast nevoje?

Jezusi:* Femija Im, merr vendim qe kurre te mos mbeshtetesh tek njerezit. Besoja veten komplet vullnetit Tim duke thene, “jo sic dua une, por sipas vullnetit tend, O Zot, u befte ne mua.” Keto fjale, kur jane te thena nga thellesia e zemres se dikujt, mund t’a ngrene nje shpirt ne majen e shenjterise per nje kohe te shkuter. Ne nje shpirt te tille une gjej kenaqesi. Nje shpirt i tille me jep lavdi. Nje shpirt i tille e mbush qiellin me eren e virtytit te tij. Por kuptoje qe fuqia me te cilen mund t’i  durosh vuajtjet vjen nga Komunione te shpeshta.  Keshtu qe afroju ketij burimi meshire shpesh, qe te marresh me enen e besimit cfaredo te kesh nevoje.*

Shpirti: Faleminderit Zot, per miresine Tende qe rrin me ne ne kete toke kalimtare si Zot meshire dhe qe na bekon neve me rrezatimin e dhembshurise e miresise Tende. Eshte permes drites se meshires Tende qe kam arritu te kuptoj se sa shume me don Ti mua.

----------


## Diella1

1488 Bisede e Zotit te Meshirshem me nje Shpirt qe perpiqet per Perfeksion

Jezusi:* Jam I kenaqur me perpjekjet e tua, O shpirt qe aspiron per perfeksion, por pse te shoh kaq shpesh te trishtuar dhe depresionuar? Me trego, femija Im, cili eshte kuptimi i ketij trishtimi, dhe cili eshte shkaku?*

Shpirti: Zot, arsyeja per trishtimin tim eshte se, megjithe vendimet qe marr, bie perseri ne te njejtat gabime. I marr vendimet ne mengjes, por ne darke shoh se sa i jam larguar atyre.

Jezusi:* E sheh, femija Im, se cfare je vete. Arsyeja per reniet tuaja eshte qe ke besim shume tek vetja dhe pak tek Mua. Por mos ler kete te te trishtoje kaq shume. Ti ke te besh me Zotin e meshires, qe mjerimi yt nuk mund ta mbaroje. Kujtohu, qe Une nuk kam caktuar vetem nje numer faljesh.*

Shpirti: Po, e di kete, por tentacione te medha me sulmojne dhe dyshime te ndryshme zgjohen brenda meje dhe, per me shume, gjithcka me irriton dhe shkurjajon.

Jezusi: *Femija im, dije qe pengesat me te medha ne shenjteri jane shkurajimi dhe nje shqetesim i ekzagjeruar. Keto do te te pengojne nga mundesia per te praktikuar virtyte. Te gjithe tentacionet e bashkuara bashke sduhet te te shqetesojne paqen e brendshme, as edhe per nje moment. Sensitiviteti dhe shkurajimi jane frutet e dashurise se vetes. Ti nuk duhet te shkurajohesh, por perpiqu te besh qe dashuria Ime te mbreteroje ne vend te dashurise se vetes. Ki besim, femija Im. Mos humb zemer te vish e te kerkosh falje, sepse une jam gati te te fal ty. Sa here ta lypesh ate, ti larteson meshiren Time.*

Shpirti: E kuptoj ceshte me e mira te bej, cfare te pelqen Ty me shume, por has pengesa te medha kur veproj me kete kuptueshmeri.

Jezusi:* Femija Im, jeta ne toke eshte me te vertete nje beteje; nje beteje e madhe per mbreterine Time. Por mos ki frike, sepse ti nuk je vetem. Une po te mbeshtes perhere, keshtu qe mbeshtetu tek Une ndersa lufton, e mos ki frike asgje. Merr enen e besimit dhe merr nga burimi i meshires  per vete, por edhe per shpirtra te tjere, sidomos ata qe jane pa besim ne miresine Time.*

Shpirti: O Zot, ndjej zemren time te mbushur me dashurine Tende dhe rrezet e meshires dhe dashurise Tende te me shpojne shpirtin. Une shkoj , Zot, sipas urdhrit Tend, shkoj te pushtoj shpirtra. I mbeshtetur nga hiri Yt, jam gati te te ndjek Ty, Zot, jo vetem ne Tabor, por edhe ne Kalvar. Deshiroj ti udheheq shpirtrat tek burimi i meshires Tende qe madheshtia e saj te shkelqeje ne gjithe shpirtrat, dhe shtepia e Atit tone te mbushet plot. Dhe kur armiku te filloje te me sulmoje, do te fshihem pas mburojes se meshires Tende.

----------


## VOLSIV

*Jezusi: Me flit thjeshtesisht, si shoku shokut. Me trego atehere, femija Im, cte pengon te perparosh ne shenjteri?
*

>>> Mundohem ne cdo cast te mos i harroj keto fjale te tuat o Krisht dhe asgje nuk me pengon vec vetes time me besimin e paket ne fuqine tende te pakufi. 
> Harroj ndonjehere qe Ti je Krijuesi i ketij universi qe shoh dhe ngaqe mundohem ta imagjinoj fuqine tende dhe nuk arrij ta perfshi ne imagjinaten time trembem dhe nuk vazhdoj te eci perpara nderkohe qe ti me zgjat doren sic ja zgjate Pjetrit mbi uje. 
> Me merr per dore o Krijues dhe mos e ler gjithcka ne doren time. Une dua te jem pergjithmone ne driten tende prandaj mos lejo qe dobesite dhe neglizhenca ime te bejne qe une ta humbas mundesine te jetoj atje ku jetojne tani shenjtoret e tu.

----------


## Diella1

1489          Bisede e zotit te Meshirshem me nje Shpirt Perfekt

Shpirti: Zoti dhe mesuesi im, deshiroj te bisedoj me Ty.

Jezusi: *Flit, femija im i dashur, se te degjoj gjithmone, te pres ty. Cfare deshiron te me thuash?*

Shpirti: Zot, se pari me ler te derdh  zemren time tek kembet Tuaja si nje vajosje me ere mirenjohje per bekimet e shumta qe Ti hedh mbi mua; edhe nese do te doja, sdo te mund ti numeroja. Vetem se di qe kurre ska patur nje moment ne jeten time qe nuk kam provuar mbrojtjen dhe miresine Tende.

Jezusi:* Fjalet tuaja me kenaqin, dhe falenderimi yt hap thesare te reja hiresh. Por, femja Im, duhet te flasim me shume ne detaj per gjerat qe ke ne zemer. Le te flasim ne mirebesim dhe sinqerisht, si dy zemra qe duan njera-tjetren.*

Shpirti: O Zot, ka sekrete ne zemren time qe askush si di ose sdo te dije pervec Teje, sepse edhe nese do ti zbuloja, askush sdo te me kuptonte. Prifti Yt di disa sepse une i konfesohem atij, por ai di vetem nje pjese te vogel te ketyre mistereve qe une jam ne gjendje te zbuloj; pjesa tjeter mbetet ndermjet nesh ne perjetesi, O Zoti Im! Ti me ke mbuluar me mantelin e meshires tende, duke me falur fajet. As edhe nje here nuk e refuzove faljen Tende; Ti gjithmone pate keqardhje per mua, duke me dhene nje jete te re me hir. Per te parandaluar dyshimet, Ti me ke besuar nen kujdesin e dashur te Kishes Tende, ate nene te bute, qe nen emrin Tend me siguron per te vertetat e besimit dhe shikon qe te mos bie ne gabime. Sidomos ne gjykaten e meshires Tende shpirti im gjen shume favore, megjithese Ti si dhe kohe Engjejve qe Rane te pendoheshin ose zgjate kohen e tyre per meshire. O Zoti im, Ti ke siguruar prifterinj te shenjte te me tregojne rrugen e sigurte.
Jezus, ka nje sekret me shume ne jeten time, me i thelli dhe me i shtrenjti per zemren time: je Ti Vete kur vjen ne zemren time nen pamjen e bukes. Ketu eshte krejt sekreti I shenjterise time. Ketu zemra ime eshte e bere nje me tenden. Ska me sekrete, sepse cdo gje qe eshte e Jotja eshte e imja, dhe cdo gje qe eshte e imja eshte e Jotja. Kaq e fuqishme eshte mrekullia e meshires Tende. Gjithe gjuhet e njerezve dhe engjejve bashke nuk do te gjenin fjale te mjaftueshme per kete mister te dashurise dhe meshires Tende.
Kur e kontemploj kete mister, zemra ime bie ne nje ekstazi te re. Ne heshtje te tregoj gjithcka, o Zot, sepse gjuha e dashurise eshte pa fjale; as edhe nje levizje e vogel e zemres time ste shpeton Ty. O Zot, gjeresia e vemendjes Tende te madhe ka zgjuar ne shpirtin tim nje dashuri me te madhe per Ty, i vetmi objekt I dashurise time. Jeta e unionit e shfaq veten ne pasterti perfekte, perultesi te thelle, heshtje te bute, dhe nje zell te madh per shpetimin e shpirtrave.
O Zoti im me i embel, Ti me shikon cdo moment dhe me frymezon se si duhet te veproj ne nje situate te caktuar, kur zemra ime luhatet mes dy gjerash. Ti Vete vazhdimisht nderhyn ne zgjidhjen e nje veshtiresie. Here te panumerta, nepermjet nje ndricimi te papritur, me ke bere te di cfare eshte me e kenaqshme per Ty.
Oh, sa te shumta jane rastet e faljes per te cilat sdi njeri asgje! Sa here me ke dhene ne zemer kurajo dhe kembengulje per te vazhduar perpara. Je Ti Vete qe ke larguar pengesat nga rruga ime, duke nderhyre direkt ne veprimet e njerezve. O Jezus, cdo gje qe te kam thene Ty eshe vetem nje hije e zbehte e asaj qe ndodh ne zemren time. O Jezusi im, sa shume e deshiroj kthimin e mekatareve! Ti e di se cfare bej qe ti fitoj ata per Ty. Cdo ofendim ndaj teje me plagos mua thelle. Nuk kursej as fuqine, as shendetin, as jeten ne mbrojtje te mbreterise Tende. Megjithese perpjekjet e mia jane te padukshme ne toke, ato sjane pa vlere per syte e Tu.
O Jezus, dua ti bie shpirtrat ne burimin e meshires Tende per te marre ujin e ringjalles te jetes me enen e besimit. Shpirti qe ka nevoje me shume per meshiren e Zotit duhet ti afrohet Atij me nje besim me te madh; dhe ne qofte se besimi I tij ne Zot eshte pa kufi, e tille do te jete edhe meshira e Zotit mbi te. O Zoti im, Ti di cdo rrahje te zemres time, Ti e di se sa me padurim deshiroj qe te gjithe zemrat te rrahin vetem per Ty, qe cdo shpirt te lavderoje madheshtine e meshires Tende.

Jezusi: *Femija Im I dashur, kenaqesia e Zemres Time, fjalet e tua jane me te dashura e te kenaqshme per mua se sa kori i engjejve. Gjithe thesaret e Zemres Time jane te hapura per ty. Merr nga kjo Zemer cdo gje qe deshiron per vete dhe per gjithe boten. Per hir te dashurise tende, une ndaloj ndeshkimet e drejta qe njerezimi ka merituar. Nje akt i thjeshte dashurie te paster me kenaq me shume se nje mije lutje jo perfekte. Nje nga psheretimat tua te dashurise shlyen fajin per shume ofendime me te cilet njerezit pa fe me trondisin. Akti me i thjeshte i virtytit ka vlere pa kufi ne syte e Mi per shkak te dashurise se madhe tenden per Mua. Ne nje shpirt qe jeton vetem me dashurine Time, une mbreteroj si ne qiell. E ruaj dite e nate. Ne te gjej lumturine Time; veshi Im eshte i kujdesshem per cdo kerkese te zemres se tij; shpesh dal perpara kerkesave te tij. O femije, vecanerisht I dashur nga Une, rrezja e syrit Tim, rri per nje moment prane Zemres Time dhe shijo dashurine ne te cilen ti do te kenaqesh per gjithe perjetesine.
Por femije, ti nuk je akoma ne atdheun tend; keshtu qe shko, I forcuar nga hiri Im, dhe lufto per mbreterine Time ne shpirtrat njerezore; lufto sic do te luftonte nje bir mbreti; dhe kujtoju qe ditet e ekzilit tend do te kalojne shpejt, dhe me to mundesia per te fituar merita per qiellin. Pres nga ti, femija Im, nje numer te madh shpirtrash qe do te lavderojne meshiren Time ne perjetesi. Femija Im, qe tI pergjigjesh sa me denjesisht thirrjes Time, me merr perdite ne Komunionin e Shenjte. Do te te jape fuqi.*

----------


## toni77_toni

> Shpirti: O Zot, ndjej zemren time te mbushur me dashurine Tende dhe rrezet e meshires dhe dashurise Tende te me shpojne shpirtin. Une shkoj , Zot, sipas urdhrit Tend, shkoj te pushtoj shpirtra. I mbeshtetur nga hiri Yt, jam gati te te ndjek Ty, Zot, jo vetem ne Tabor, por edhe ne Kalvar. Deshiroj ti udheheq shpirtrat tek burimi i meshires Tende qe madheshtia e saj te shkelqeje ne gjithe shpirtrat, dhe shtepia e Atit tone te mbushet plot. Dhe kur armiku te filloje te me sulmoje, do te fshihem pas mburojes se meshires Tende.


AMEN - 
Une shkoj, Zot, sipas vullnetit Tend - Ti, JEZUS, je JETA ime, lavdi të qoftë ty o ZOT.

Diella, këto shkrime tua që po i poston këtu, janë forcë, bekim dhe ushqim shpirtror për mua por edhe per të tjerët, falemnderit shumë....HIRI i Zotit me ty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Diella1

^ Faleminderit, Toni....

----------


## Diella1

Meqe eshte kohe Pashke e gjej te duhur t'i vendos keto foto ne kete teme...

----------


## Diella1



----------

